# New Year 2022 Greek Language Courses in Cyprus



## anmes

New Greek Language Courses in Cyprus for 2022!
Having completed seven rounds of Greek language courses in 2021, here at Learn4Good Larnaca we are delighted to announce our New Year programs for January 2022!
In an era where the distance and electronic teaching has definitely taken the lead against the face-to-face one, we feel proud to be able to respond efficiently to the new electronic learning style by implementing effectively cutting-edge technological means and to continue playing our leading role as specialists in the subject of Greek as a foreign language.
In 2021, our Greek language courses have been attended by people who wanted to achieve general everyday communication using the local language and integrate smoother into the Cypriot society, by adults interested in participating in the Greek language examinations organised by the Ministry of Education of Cyprus or the examinations of Ellinomatheia, by foreign speaking lawyers aiming in succeeding the Cyprus Bar Association exams, by doctors and other professionals willing to work or practise on the island, by employees/executives of private companies as an in service training and by individuals with a general interest in discovering the Greek language and the Greek/Cyprus culture.
Interested foreign speaking adults can now enrol for our January 2022 group Greek Language Courses, which will be held exclusively online: www.greekinlarnaca.com.cy
Please feel free to contact us if you are unsure of your Greek language level and of the course you should choose to attend.
Maximum number of participants per course: 6 . Please note that due to the limited places, a strict order of priority by application date will be followed.
ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ


----------

